
Don't Track Your Phone, if it gets stolen; you might get arrested ! - fabiods
I had my new phone stolen in San Jose; but I had a Tablet, and the Tablet showed that the phone was about 1.5 Miles from my location. With a friend we got to the house, At the place, the police was called to the scene and I ended up at the station for 6 hours for a DUI that I was not even driving. It seems that nobody really cares about phone stolen from pockets on the region, I don&#x27;t know what is going on. I was treated like a criminal, while trying to get hold of my phone. They did not even ask, and just took me to the station. Besides the telephone stolen, now I have to prove I&#x27;m not a criminal and fight a DUI that I was not even close to the car. I had lost my grandmother about 24 hrs before and she did a last video for me, so it was very important for me the phone.  Anyone has an advise to give me or a lawyer to recommend ? In today&#x27;s world you cannot even get an UBER without a phone. thank you all
======
shekhardesigner
When you loose possession if any private property, first thing to fo is file a
report with police asap. Get a copy of report.

Whether your Facebook/Email is hacked or phone lost/stolen. First report
ensures immunity from any illegal activities done after you file your report.

In this case, you should have been to police first and then take them with
you.

~~~
fabiods
I had a car break-in a couple of months ago, I went to the police and I have
never received a feedback nor anyone moved an inch to try to help me to
recover my items at that time, I did not even that this possibility would
result in anything. Seems that nobody really cares about car break-in and
about stolen phones on the region, this is why these activities are such on
the rise. I can imagine that these people can steal like 10 phones a day and
like 20 in a single concert easy. Basically, easy over 100 phones a month,
that makes a 1 million USD business for them, these people are professionals.

------
topmonk
Why we're you drunk when you were going over to their house? What'd you think
was going to happen?

~~~
fabiods
I was not drunk. just had a glass of wine. Without a phone today you cannot
even call an Uber. I just rang the doorbell.

~~~
topmonk
Your story doesn't add up. You wouldn't get charged with a DUI if you weren't
over the limit, and that takes at least 2 to 3 drinks, minimum.

